
Peter Thiel Is Now a Delegate for Donald Trump. WTF?! - mrharrison
http://mashable.com/2016/05/10/donald-trump-delegate-venture-capitalist-peter-thiel/#tM3sGzzrPSqg
======
wlesieutre
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11668069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11668069)

